# Pomeranian Hair cut suggestion



## westieloverxo (Nov 22, 2009)

Hello everyone. Well tomorrow, I was asked by my cousin to groom her pom, Creampuff. I have groomed her dog once before- oh boy what a terror- and I used an A comb. While it took a little bit off of her and it worked for the time being, this time around my cousin wants her shorter. Now, my cousin usually leaves Creampuff long so I would not use anything like a #5, #7, #4, #3 or so on blade, rather I think an attachment would work best for this dog. Now, I was wondering, what is the best attachment to use and what would you suggest to use for this dog or what do you usually use on poms that walk into your shop? Do you have any pictures of poms that you've done that I can see? :]

I honestly am thinking of either doing a #0 or a #1 comb, seeing how an A did not really take anything off or I was also thinking perhaps, I should do a B. Please excuse my lack of knowledge when it comes to attachments. While I do not know exactually what my cousin wants as of yet, which I will probably know by tomorrow, I am looking at pictures that I can possibly shave Creamy to look like; I plan on showing my cousin some of the pictures that I found and hopefully she'll like one of them lol. I am thinking of going in the direction of making her look something like the photo below. From a groomer's knowledge, what do you think they used on this dog? 









what about this one? what do you think was used on this one? 









And this one?










I appreciate the help & suggestions :]


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

The first dog looks like a 0 comb (green tabbed metal wahl is what I use) the others look shorter. Either one of those attachments is going to damage the guard hairs, and its possible it will take a very long time to grow back, and will first come back splotchy with undercoat and few guardhairs. Make sure your cousin is prepared for the coat to be damaged, possibly for life. If she wants to keep her short, no worries..but if she ever wants her full coated and long again, this could be an issue. And it may grow back just fine..but you never know til you do it. I would suggest no attachments, just hand scissor her up to the length she wants her.


----------

